# Giant veil tail???



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok so I got this vt from my uncle I was wondering is there anyway a vt could be a giant?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's possible, but I don't know how likely. I am not sure if 'giant' is a mutation or simply line bred, but if one bred a giant to a veiltail it's likely some of those bigger genes could be passed on. Though I see varying sizes of bettas a lot, and they get especially big when they are a few years old!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my vt is regular but he's atleast 1yr old, 3 inches long fins included.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Giant VT bred by Chard....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it definitely is possible because i remember having a female that was twice the size of my others. She was huge compared to my male.

-BL2033


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

lolz thats a betta who's tank was filled with Redbull! Xp Sorry for the stupid joke... X'D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Cup was pretty darn big.... SO much bigger than my other bettas..... i don't think he was a giant, but he was darn big..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Larsa said:


> lolz thats a betta who's tank was filled with Redbull! Xp Sorry for the stupid joke... X'D


Well i dont know what they were feeding her. Maybe that super grow stuff that they use for plants was on her pellets.

-BL2033


----------

